# Kawasaki kg 2600 b recoil starter



## bigdummy (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello all; I am new here so pleasee forgive any mistakes I make. My problem is this. I have a kawasaki kg 2600 b portable generator. It was loaned to someone and they returned it without the recoil starter. They said the spring broke on it and it was discarded and that they would pay for a new one. All fine and good, except that it is not available. I am very good at modifying things and thought I would modify one from a Honda or Yamaha. Whoops!!! Not gonna happen. Even though the Honda one will fit, the Kawasaki engine rotates counterclockwise looking at the end with the recoil starter, Honda and everthing else I have seen go clockwise. Weird... So I wondered, Can a recoil starter be reassembled to go the other way? If the spring is turned over that will work, the pawls on many can be assembled in reverse, the pulley might work that way. Has anyone ever heard of this ? I have tried all my contacts to find a proper recoil starter and no luck. I start it now with a pull rope and its not the best woy. Any advice? thanks


----------

